
Ask HN: What are the basics of Startup DevOps? - hhw3h
I&#x27;m the technical co-founder of a small startup. We have ~10 businesses using our product. Given the nature of our market and our current pipeline, there are deals that could add 100+ businesses to our system in a few days.<p>We&#x27;re using Rails as the main framework. We have a web, worker, and cable hobby dyno. We have a Standard 0 Postgres database.<p>My question is what configuration and features of Heroku can I leverage to handle large jumps in load? How soon should I invest in New Relic or another APM? What other aspects of DevOps 101 am I missing?<p>My background is in software development more so than operations. Thank you for your help!
======
pavlakoos
If you have jumps in load, your servers might crash, but that's a good thing
for a startup.

~~~
hhw3h
Haha it is a good problem to have but it's better to not have them crash at
all :)

Any suggestions on how to prevent that scenario?

